# Music?



## rosebudxo (Nov 29, 2010)

Is anyone else using music as a way to help calm them down? I've managed to find certain songs that are very calming with positive messages. Josh Groban's "Hidden Away" song is a good example.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I like to use music if I feel depressed, if I can remember to. In general music always makes me feel better. I don't care what the message or words are tho, just how the sound feels to me--the mood and energy of the song. Right now I'm listening to U2 With Or Without You which makes me feel like I'm floating. I also like rap, alternative rock, and many others but not religious or country. Those irritate me, lol. To each his own .


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know what would have happened to me without music to be honest...


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

I went through a period of time where I was too depressed to even listen to music. That sounds incredibly lame; most people are absolutely obsessed with music. I think a lot of it had to do with my attention span; my ADD can be pretty intense at times. Ever since I started getting help and what not, yeah, music is pretty awesome. I've expanded my musical tastes and love listening to songs.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

I listen to music constantly. When I feel really anxious I don't like to. There's no music that fits with that mood.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Music is what keeps the little bit of sanity I have in one piece. No matter what I'm feeling, music is a button or two away; it helps me get through the rough and enhances the good.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

GunnyHighway said:


> Music is what keeps the little bit of sanity I have in one piece. No matter what I'm feeling, music is a button or two away; it helps me get through the rough and enhances the good.


Ditto


----------



## Oxen (Nov 14, 2010)

im always listening to music.theres so much good stuff ud be crazy to sit in silence all day. I usually meditate to solfeggio harmonics. liberation from fear and dna repair are good ones to start with u can find em on u tube


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't usually use it to calm myself down. I use it to bludgeon myself into numbness like I use alcohol. The music I listen to can be rather loud. So, its purpose is not so much to calm me as it is to drown everything else out.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I listen to music constantly. Music is the universal language that can be accepted by all cultures. I would be lost without it. Think of Paul Pott's version of Everybody Hurts when he sang it in I think it was Latin. How beautiful. Another great foreign language song that I truly love was played in the movie Mulholland Drive by Rebekah Del Rio (Llorando). When I heard this tune I thought wow this is awesome, but it sounds so familiar yet it was sung in Spanish. Then I figured it out; she was singing Crying by Roy Orbison.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

all the time........Stuck in a Moment by U2 helps me a lot.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

senrab said:


> all the time........Stuck in a Moment by U2 helps me a lot.


I listen to the unplugged version of Stuck In A Moment on a daily basis. Totally awesome song.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

ihl said:


> I listen to the unplugged version of Stuck In A Moment on a daily basis. Totally awesome song.


my favorite line is the first one - "I am not afraid of anything in this world."


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

senrab said:


> my favorite line is the first one - "I am not afraid of anything in this world."


...there's nothing you can throw at me that I haven't already heard.


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

Music is crazily therapeutic. I honestly don't understand how anyone could _not_ be into some type of music. I think they just haven't found something they really like.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

amoeba said:


> Music is crazily therapeutic. I honestly don't understand how anyone could _not_ be into some type of music. I think they just haven't found something they really like.


I agree.


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

I use music all the time to take my mind off things. w.o it id probably go crazyyy


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

I do! All the time, I bring an ipod with me. It helps me to block things out.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I always listen to music when I'm in a funk. For some reason my choice always Linkin Park, and they're emo as I don't even know what, but it helps, idk lol


----------



## LucasM (Dec 2, 2010)

Any fellow metalheads here? I listen to music to get the testosterone flowing, and to make me not care about the outside world.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

LucasM said:


> Any fellow metalheads here? I listen to music to get the testosterone flowing, and to make me not care about the outside world.


Check my profile, bands are in there.  But yeah, metal gives me the same feeling. With my in ear headphones, all I hear is music.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

LucasM said:


> Any fellow metalheads here? I listen to music to get the testosterone flowing, and to make me not care about the outside world.


Yeah. I listen to a fair amount of death metal and grindcore.

At the moment, I have the new Hour of Penance album on repeat. Very nice, if you like that kind of stuff and want to check it out.

Also, I don't listen to heavy metal to get the testosterone flowing. I mostly use it to bludgeon my brain into numbness and drown everything else out.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

I listen to music pretty much constantly. It's not so much therapeutic, for me, just something to drown out my life and my problems.
As others have said, it's hard to imagine my life without it now.


----------



## travis bickle (Dec 16, 2010)

Music helps with everything. Listen to some of the smiths, most of it is about what we have more or less


----------



## JustinC (May 3, 2010)

thumbs up for music


----------

